# MagLite Solitaire LED Upgrade Kit



## scion (Aug 3, 2009)

MagLite Solitaire Upgrade Kit

I've been working on this project for quite some time, I've made a great deal of progress from testing batteries, to building spacers with Resistors, and modifying LEDs to fit the head assembly of the Solitaire.

I've ordered some more LEDs (100 to be exact) and I will be mass producing a Solitaire upgrade kit to be sold on ebay, as well as anyone here at CPF who is interested.

Well here are some photographs, I'll have more to come when the new, BRIGHTER LEDs arrive. I have also tested using some Indicator LEDs (green LED shown in pics)
I have White, Blue, Green, and Red LEDs coming in.


----------



## scion (Aug 3, 2009)

If you have any questions feel free to ask, or if you are interested in purchasing this Kit once it has been completed feel free to let me know.

Thanks! Enjoy!


----------



## Art (Aug 3, 2009)

Why didnt you use a simple 10440 li ion cell?


----------



## scion (Aug 3, 2009)

Art said:


> Why didnt you use a simple 10440 li ion cell?



I was going to use M21/23 Battery (12v) took it apart for (3) Button Batteries total of 4.5v with resistor.

I used batteries that were readily available to me.
I'm going to test out other battery options. I was attempting to make the kit least expensive for others to buy as well. I wanted to include batteries, and this was cost effective.


----------



## Phaserburn (Aug 4, 2009)

Neat! I'd be interested to see the prices for the different pieces. I'd also be like to know if it could be used with a li-ion as well. The runtime would be excellent.


----------



## Art (Aug 4, 2009)

Some time ago I installed a 5mm led in my mag with a 10440 , it worked fine but the led was too big to install the head.
Is it possible to find those leds for sale?

Good work there


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 4, 2009)

Art said:


> Some time ago I installed a 5mm led in my mag with a 10440 , it worked fine but the led was too big to install the head.
> Is it possible to find those leds for sale?
> 
> Good work there



people drill out the reflector for 5mm LEDs in the solitaire instead of using 3mm leds


----------



## Art (Aug 4, 2009)

Lynx_Arc said:


> people drill out the reflector for 5mm LEDs in the solitaire instead of using 3mm leds



I tryed to remove the reflector but I think I was going to break it so I left it alone.
I will try latter to post how simple it is to install it (if the owner of the topic is ok with it  )

Regards


----------



## Beam Guru (Aug 17, 2009)

That's awesome.
How much? 
How long until they are available?


----------



## sol92258 (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm interested in any updates to this project?


----------



## mrartillery (Apr 16, 2010)

sol92258 said:


> I'm interested in any updates to this project?



This is also a great (and simpler) LED Soli mod. :thumbsup:


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Apr 17, 2010)

Any chance of a kit with an indicator LED and able to use an AAA battery?


----------



## greenLED (Apr 18, 2010)

swrdply400mrelay said:


> Any chance of a kit with an indicator LED and able to use an AAA battery?


No, the Vf on those LED is around 3V... unless you use a li-ion cell, the LED won't light up.


----------



## Marvinie (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello everybody,
this is my first post here on CPF, and the first one is a question about the voltage of an 10440 in combination with a led.

I was thinking of modding my Solitaire and putting a protected 10440 Li-Ion in it.
For the led I wil be using the strongest 5mm led I can find on the internet.
- 0.5 Watt 5mm led
- 11.5 ~ 19.1 lumen
- 2.8 ~ 3.4V
- 100 mA

The max power output of an 10440 is (correct me if I'm wrong) 4.2V.
My question is, can I safely power up the led without frying it?
Or do I need to use a resistor?

Marvinie


----------



## NeilP (Nov 20, 2014)

What happened with this a few years on?

I have my Solitaire in my flight bag with a red filter. nice to upgrade it.

Did you improve this kit or have any left of the original run to sell?

Thanks


----------



## Icarus (Nov 20, 2014)

Hmm, Scion's last activity was 4 years ago... I guess he will not see his thread popped-up again. :thinking: 
I really have to look into modding a Solitaire.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 20, 2014)

BTW very nice photo's in the opening post! :thumbsup:


----------

